# MAF..to bore or to replace...



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

It was recommended to me by JWT to either Bore my MAF or replace it completely if I want to get above 260HP out of my Stage1 setup. 

They actually recommended calling stillen about the rebore of my stock MAF and Stillen doesn't do them anymore.

So my question for anyone is: Should I find someone that will rebore my stock MAF or should I just find an MAF from a Z32? Which is best?

I need to do this before I send my ECU in so it can be programmed for it.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

I rebore MAFs for $100 shipped to your door. I ship you the MAF and you send me back your core when you put my core on you car.

Andreas Miko


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

can you PM me your phone number and I'll call you this week and set it up.

What would be the downfall of driving around with a bored MAF without the turbo installed yet? just the CEL?

I haven't sent out the ECU yet for programming

Thanks


----------

